# I am firmly convinced this world needs more folks



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

who can enjoy a cocktail or three with me in the afternoon/evening.  It's 2 PM here.  I just made my great summer drink number one.  Tall glass 120z, fill completely with preferably crushed ice, add 2 oz Gin, add 1 oz Simple Syrup (50%water/sugar mixed), fill with Tonic water add a sprig of mint if you have it.... Sit back, consider how many things are good in the world and sip and trip....You religious folks need to remember your Jesus drank too....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2015)

It's nothing to do with Jesus or any religion why I don't drink alcohol Jim, I simply don't like the taste.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It's nothing to do with Jesus or any religion why I don't drink alcohol Jim, I simply don't like the taste.



I can make you a drink to change your mind.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 21, 2015)

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Cheers, Jim.



My kinda Gal,  CHEERS!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

PS I absolutely NEVER drive if I've had a drink.  I have testified in Court against DUI's in support of the arresting officer.


----------



## Lon (Jul 21, 2015)

At 4PM I will have my usual glass of Chardonnay with some cheese and crackers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Never allow yourself to be tied to a clock Lon, it's what retirement means.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

I would love to join you but I seem to have developed an alcohol intolerance in my old age. One swallow and I will have the headache from Hades in about an hour. Drink an entire beer (which I LOVE) and I get a coma.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 21, 2015)

I never drive after a drink, either...but I don't go out much.....do I hear an ahhhh?!


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Never allow yourself to be tied to a clock Lon, it's what retirement means.



And thats the truth  pthhht.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll have a G & T with you Jim.  Although I'm going to bed very shortly since it's 10.30.  I've had a beer with dinner, and a G & T a while ago - two slices of lime. Elderflower tonic, gin, lots of ice.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm very jealous................


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I never drive after a drink, either...but I don't go out much.....do I hear an ahhhh?!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll have a G & T with you Jim.  Although I'm going to bed very shortly since it's 10.30.  I've had a beer with dinner, and a G & T a while ago - two slices of lime. Elderflower tonic, gin, lots of ice.



Cheers Annie and happy dreams to ya girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Cheers Annie and happy dreams to ya girl.



Thanks, hun!  

I don't drink and drive either.  It has to be long enough time between having any beer and driving especially with the new laws here where half pint of beer can put you over the limit.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll have the occasional margarita and a beer here and there, but that's about it for my alcoholic consumption these days.  Doesn't seem to agree with me (except for tequila - go figure).


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, responsible drinking can be fun but drunk driving is no joke.  I see it, I report it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm reminded of the drunk driver who was stopped by the police and asked why he was driving?  His answer was he was just too damn drunk to walk.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes, responsible drinking can be fun but drunk driving is no joke.  I see it, I report it.



That's good.  It's very common in Scotland for taxis to park outside pubs and people too drunk will just grab a cab.  

I've been a bit tipsy on my bicycle but only ride on roads with little or no traffic and only a mile or two.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That's good.  It's very common in Scotland for taxis to park outside pubs and people too drunk will just grab a cab.
> 
> I've been a bit tipsy on my bicycle but only ride on roads with little or no traffic and only a mile or two.



Annie, you naughty little girl.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll join you for a cold one Jim. Down the hatch!


----------



## Glinda (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll join you, Jim, but give me a few days for this damn cold to clear up.  Meanwhile here's a nice drink I call a Cherry Pie.  Place one part vodka and two parts tart cherry juice in the glass of your choice.  Stir it up and taste it.  If it's too tart, add a little bit of confectioner's sugar to your liking.  Then add ice.  Yum!  I've tried making it with black cherry juice and that's pretty good but the tart cherry juice makes it taste more like Cherry Pie.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2015)

Jim,  Check my signature.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 21, 2015)

I quit drinking almost 10 years ago, just tryin' to get a little more mileage outta my liver.

I have no effective solutions for a burning nerve~muscle pain, so occasionally I fantasize about constructing a White Russian:

Ingredients:

measuring is optional, but basically-

2 oz vodka
4 or 5 oz Kahlúa 
heavy whipping cream- however much ya'all want
crushed ice

.....maybe some day.  <sigh>


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

White Russian, Black Russian, both delicious!  Got no vodka, got no kahlua, got no whipping cream either.  c'est la vie!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> White Russian, Black Russian, both delicious!  Got no vodka, got no kahlua, got no whipping cream either.  c'est la vie!



Ay, qué pena.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

I imbibe on Saturday night... usually.   I do not drink at all the other 6 days... I have a lot of alcoholism in my family and I fear that drinking every night might be a problem for me... as ususally... after on glass of wine... I want two more...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie, you naughty little girl.



Now, dad, I did say a wee bit tipsy, not totally pished (drunk).


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, Jim, I'll have one. Cut the syrup please, just a plain gin tonic.


----------



## oldman (Jul 23, 2015)

There is an unwritten rule that commercial pilots follow---"Never drink the night before you fly." (And of course, on the day you fly.) Normally, I flew four days a week, so I rarely had an opportunity to drink. After following this unwritten rule for so many years, I no longer prefer the taste of alcohol. In fact, I haven't had a drink since I don't know how many years. Then again, there are pilots that do not abide by this unwritten rule. Same for cough medicine and taking any medication.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

oldman said:


> There is an unwritten rule that commercial pilots follow---"Never drink the night before you fly." (And of course, on the day you fly.) Normally, I flew four days a week, so I rarely had an opportunity to drink. After following this unwritten rule for so many years, I no longer prefer the taste of alcohol. In fact, I haven't had a drink since I don't know how many years. Then again, there are pilots that do not abide by this unwritten rule. Same for cough medicine and taking any medication.



A member of my husband's family is an air traffic controller.  He can (is?) tested for alcohol before every shift.  I think he doesn't drink for 48 hours ahead.


----------



## oldman (Jul 23, 2015)

AS--That's a good thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

oldman said:


> AS--That's a good thing.



Sure is.  I'm sure he's guided in at least one of the planes we've used.


----------

